# Help Please! Genetically Sparse Eyebrows



## jumoke (Jun 21, 2015)

My eyebrows are naturally sparse around the ends of my eyebrows, like this (not me in pic): 







There are hairs on the area like shown in the picture, but they are not thick and full). 

Are there any remedies that can help grow the hairs and make them thicker and fuller?

Thanks


----------



## Lin1018 (Dec 7, 2015)

Don't know if you are still looking for a solution but I have only just come across your thread! I am experimenting. I currently use Monsia Skincare and after cleansing and toning I apply the intense night repair cream but I then apply Vit E oil one drop under each eye and worked gently in using my ring finger from my nose outwards to my eye and a couple of drops on my neck. I then put a drop on a bud and rub it on my eyebrows. Putting the Vit E oil on after the night cream seals in the moisture (I read

livestrong.com/article/292961-what-are-the-benefits-of-using-vitamin-e-on-the-face/). I started this mid Nov when we turned on the central heating and my skin was feeling extra dry. Now when I wake up in the morning my skin still feels smooth and does not feel "tight". My husband just uses the Vit E oil on his face every night and no longer suffers from razor burn. Eyebrows have shown 2/3 new hairs where none existed before, I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------

